# My Thai yellow head reticulated python, from Bob clark.



## llllshaunllll

I'm so happy with this little stunner.  I'm so excited to get it soon!!!

Here she is..... but i need names??? any help?

[IMG=640x480]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u71/llllshaunllll/femaleyellowheadretic_B8G0005.jpg[/IMG]

Thanks Shaun.


----------



## barbie69

WOW what a beautiful snake!! I have no idea on names, I still have some un-named snakes at my house...but nothing that will be getting as big as that. Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## cvalda

Stevette! He he he... Or Stephanie! Or Vanna White!!!!!!!


----------



## llllshaunllll

Thanks for the nice comments she is going to big snake, about 15ft.


----------



## Jacqui

She is beautiful. Is it confirmed a female or your just calling her one?


----------



## llllshaunllll

It is a female, for all the non snake keepers, im getting my snake from a world famous snake breeder "bob clark" he has been on TV meny times and he has 1,000's of snakes,he has at LEAST one cluch of eggs a day, eggs range from 40-100.  He also has a small team of peeps looking after them all!! I want his job!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1

I don't have snakes, but she is very pretty. She looks like she needs a native American name. Her pattern reminds me of Indian pottery. Congrats!


----------



## llllshaunllll

Thanks mate.


----------



## MarcEeee21

It reminds me of a colored slinky..... Slinky was the only name that came to mind


----------



## Crazy1

Shes a beauty
Name suggestions and their meanings
*Tai Tai* is a privileged lady of means
Supreme of the Supreme is its literal translation

Or Ã Â¹ÂÃ Â¸Â£Ã Â¹Ë†Ã Â¸â€¡Ã Â¹â€žÃ Â¸Â«Ã Â¸Â¡ *raÃŒâ€šeng maÃŒâ€ I *Which means golden silk


----------



## llllshaunllll

Thanks for the help on the names, also the nice comments.  

I have got her now and she is the best ever, i have had her for about 1 week, she is taming down this is the first day she had not biten me, but i will sort out her biteing, because i don't want her biteing me when she is 15ft+ LOL, any way here are the pics. 

Also i have a good name i like! I called her Honey because i think it suits her colours. 

[IMG=640x480]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u71/llllshaunllll/Picture213.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u71/llllshaunllll/Picture225.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u71/llllshaunllll/Picture239.jpg[/IMG]

Oh and also a video! 

Hope you like her , I know most of you might not like snakes but can you just do a quick comment what you think.

Thanks alot.


----------



## llllshaunllll

Sorry here is the video.


----------



## barbie69

That is a gorgeous snake!!! and I love that head shot, beautiful eyes!!


----------



## llllshaunllll

Thank you lots hun.  I'm so happy, she is my dream snake and some times I cant believe I have her.


----------



## llllshaunllll

A new update, she shed last night and i did a video and a fue pics.  

[IMG=640x480]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u71/llllshaunllll/Picture291.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u71/llllshaunllll/Picture306.jpg[/IMG]





Hope you like the pics and video of Honey.


----------



## Crazy1

I do, I do. Beautiful.


----------



## llllshaunllll

Haha thanks>


----------



## barbie69

Sweet video!! In case I have not mentioned it...she is GORGEOUS!! Maybe someday I will get into the bigger snakes again, they are so cool. I just don't want to have the big snakes if I don't have anyone here to help me so I am sticking with my ball pythons, hoggies and cornsnakes for now.


----------



## llllshaunllll

Thanks again, you should post some pics of your snakes!


----------

